# Tasker Help



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

I need some help with setting up profiles in Tasker, specifically what I want the profiles to do. Some quick background, my Nexus will be installed in my car, so essentially all the profiles/tasks I have rely on whether the tablet has power, or not. I set up 2 profiles, one for power, and one for without. I need help with the following pieces though:

No Power - I want Tasker to close ALL open apps, and switch on Airplane mode. I can find how to kill individual apps, but given I will not know which are open, it would be nice to have it close all. For Airplane mode, if I try to select it via Tasker, it tells me that it does not work on 4.2+ devices and to try Secure Settings plug in. I have Secure Settings plug in, but can't find any mention of Airplane mode.

On Power - I will be using Bluetooth tethering to my cell phone, each time Bluetooth comes on I have to go into Bluetooth Settings - Paired Devices - Select my phone and go into settings - Check the box saying "Use for Internet" How can I get this to automatically be selected when Bluetooth comes on?

Thanks.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know of any way to use Tasker to kill _all_ apps though that really shouldn't be an issue if the screen is off and you cut off network access via Airplane Mode. Most everything should go to sleep as it should; you can also try the Greenify app to automatically hibernate any applications that don't politely exit themselves when they haven't been used for a bit.

On the Airplane Mode question, once you've installed SecureSettings (*and* the Helper system component), you can find the Airplane Mode toggle in Tasker under Plugins -> SecureSettings -> Helper Actions -> Airplane Mode.

No ideas on the Bluetooth connection though; that's not a usage case I've attempted to solve with Tasker yet.


----------

